# Rondo/Pierce trade watch



## Bogg

With a little more than a month to go before the trade deadline, it's pretty clear that the Celtics aren't title contenders as-is, and would be hard pressed to keep the "big 4", "core 4", "whatever-you-want-to-call-thems" together and become one. Additionally, dropping either Pierce or Rondo's contract this summer would give the C's room for two max or near-max deals. 

The most intriguing possibility I've heard batted around message boards, although admittedly not through any "official" sources, would be swapping Rondo and pieces for Deron Williams if NJ comes to the realization they're not getting Howard. If Williams could be retained and Ray and Garnett could be convinced to sign on to a title run for cheap, Boston could be a very interesting suitor for Dwight Howard. It's a total pipe dream and isn't going to happen, but it's interesting to think about. Additionally, if Carmelo doesn't work out upon his return to the Knicks, the C's could get in play for some sort of multi-team deal involving him. 

Post all thoughts/rumors/links here.


----------



## E.H. Munro

My current dream scenario is a three way deal with Jarrett Jack and Josh Smith ending up in Boston, Rondo, Bass, Moore and J-3 in N'awlins, and Emeka Okafor in Atlanta. The Hawks want a center to move Horford to the PF slot full time anyway, and might make the gamble even with Horford out for the moment, while Boston would take a step closer to the sort of defense they were playing in 2008 with Smith taking over Garnett's role while KG moves to C full time. 

Boston also puts itself in a position to tempt Howard this summer, despite the slight payroll increase. Because a 4/5 tandem of Howard and Smith, with Garnett & Wilcox behind them, would give Boston a historically good interior D. And enough for Howard to feel confident that he has a good chance of going the distance.


----------



## Bogg

With Minnesota playing near-.500 ball, I don't hate the idea of flipping Rondo plus pieces to New Orleans for Kaman's expiring, the Minnesota pick, and Vazquez. Gives the C's three first round picks in this coming draft plus massive cap space to jump-start the rebuild, and New Orleans goes into the next season with Rondo, Eric Gordon(assuming they retain him), and a top-five draft pick.


----------



## doctordrizzay

E.H. Munro said:


> My current dream scenario is a three way deal with Jarrett Jack and Josh Smith ending up in Boston, Rondo, Bass, Moore and J-3 in N'awlins, and Emeka Okafor in Atlanta. The Hawks want a center to move Horford to the PF slot full time anyway, and might make the gamble even with Horford out for the moment, while Boston would take a step closer to the sort of defense they were playing in 2008 with Smith taking over Garnett's role while KG moves to C full time.
> 
> Boston also puts itself in a position to tempt Howard this summer, despite the slight payroll increase. Because a 4/5 tandem of Howard and Smith, with Garnett & Wilcox behind them, would give Boston a historically good interior D. And enough for Howard to feel confident that he has a good chance of going the distance.


The thing is Howard has mentioned he wants to play on the West side because he doesnt want to play the Heat in playoffs. Unless it's the finals


----------



## E.H. Munro

doctordrizzay said:


> The thing is Howard has mentioned he wants to play on the West side because he doesnt want to play the Heat in playoffs. Unless it's the finals


Unless he's traded that way he's probably out of luck. However, if Dallas targets Howard then that opens the door in Boston for Deron Williams, and the same pitch applies. He'd be playing in front of one of the better defensive frontcourts with enough firepower around him to make a push for a title. 

The other alternative is that they do nothing until the season's over, use Rondo as a sign & trade chip for Williams and then convince Howard to come to Boston to form the Superfiends.


----------



## rynobot

Neither of these two are getting traded. My as well be watching for aliens to land or looking for the Loch Ness Monster.


----------



## Diable

If Rondo does not get traded it won't be because Ainge is not trying to trade him. It's going to be really hard to find a good trade partner for him. I sort of wonder what sort of market there is for Pierce. It would have to be some team that was really close, like Perhaps the Clippers who might think that Pierce put them over the top. Of course they'd want to give you Mo Williams and crap.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> If Rondo does not get traded it won't be because Ainge is not trying to trade him. It's going to be really hard to find a good trade partner for him. I sort of wonder what sort of market there is for Pierce. It would have to be some team that was really close, like Perhaps the Clippers who might think that Pierce put them over the top. Of course they'd want to give you Mo Williams and crap.


This is why he isn't getting traded. He can only be traded to a contender at this point, and all you're getting is crap in return. And the other shoe is that the only player under contract is probably the most disliked player in the NBA (by other players) and an actual anti-recruiting tool. So pretty much Boston's usable trade assets at this point are Rondo and Allen.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

So what do Celtic fans think of the rumored Rondo/Pau swap? I'm assuming for you guys that would mean making a last push for the title until Pierce retires and then blowing it up. Good deal for the Celtics? For the Lakers? Always interesting to see what the other side of a rumored trade thinks.


----------



## Bogg

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> So what do Celtic fans think of the rumored Rondo/Pau swap? I'm assuming for you guys that would mean making a last push for the title until Pierce retires and then blowing it up. Good deal for the Celtics? For the Lakers? Always interesting to see what the other side of a rumored trade thinks.


It basically boils down to whether you do what's best for the franchise or what's best for Pierce. As a franchise, the C's _should_ commit to rebuilding now, but that means that Pierce either gets traded or spends his last few years trying to carry a bad team until he breaks down. Sticking Gasol at center, bringing back KG and Ray, and trying to add someone else at point ensures that Pierce gets another few playoff appearances, but I have a hard time seeing that team make any sort of noise beyond the second round. Honestly, with everything that Pierce did for the franchise his first ten or so years in Boston, I wouldn't fault Ainge either way he went.


----------



## jaw2929

rynobot said:


> Neither of these two are getting traded. My as well be watching for aliens to land or looking for the Loch Ness Monster.


Pretty much. And that's the way it SHOULD be.


----------



## Luke

Get value for Rondo while you can.


----------



## E.H. Munro

rynobot said:


> Neither of these two are getting traded. My as well be watching for aliens to land or looking for the Loch Ness Monster.


I doubt Rondo will play for Boston after this year. One way or another he's gone. The rest of the team despises him and it's easier to get rid of one player than to find another 12-13 players to put up with your cancer. And it's not like he's a Carmelo Anthony type player that you can build around, which might make it worth the risk. He's a roleplayer that needs such a specific surrounding cast to be successful that building around him is about three times the work. On draft night, if not sooner, Boston will cash him in for whatever they can get and move on.


----------



## jaw2929

E.H. Munro said:


> I doubt Rondo will play for Boston after this year. One way or another he's gone. The rest of the team despises him and it's easier to get rid of one player than to find another 12-13 players to put up with your cancer. And it's not like he's a Carmelo Anthony type player that you can build around, which might make it worth the risk. He's a roleplayer that needs such a specific surrounding cast to be successful that building around him is about three times the work. On draft night, if not sooner, Boston will cash him in for whatever they can get and move on.


I love how you and others on these boards, make statements like this as if it were a fact. A foregone conclusion.... You don't know for sure if any of that shit will happen.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Well, we do know that he's one of the most disliked players in the NBA, and would be a disadvantage to a team that's hoping to rebuild via free agency. So his odds of sticking in Boston, where Boston would literally need to get rid of their roster and replace them in the bargain, aren't terribly good.


----------



## jaw2929

E.H. Munro said:


> Well, we do know that he's one of the most disliked players in the NBA, and would be a disadvantage to a team that's hoping to rebuild via free agency. So his odds of sticking in Boston, where Boston would literally need to get rid of their roster and replace them in the bargain, aren't terribly good.


We do? I didn't know he's one of the most disliked players in the league. How do YOU know this?


----------



## E.H. Munro

The fact that he's always bickering with other players on the floor? And doing so in asinine adolescent fashions? That the only player that's ever expressed a desire to play with him is OJ Mayo? For the explicit reason that "Rondo never shoots"? The fact that his teammates drag ass when he's around and suddenly come to life and enjoy themselves when he's not He pretty clearly sucks the air out of the locker room and keeping him means amnestying Pierce and renouncing the rest of the roster and trying to find non-Stiemsma-levbel players willing to put up with Rondo's diva act. 

Or they could simply rid themselves of the cancer.


----------



## Bogg

Take EH's assessment of Rondo with a grain of salt, as he's been consistently down on Rajon since his rookie year, but you can tell that Rondo's not one of those guys that top talents _like_, either, at least not on a personal level. At this point it's probably best for both parties to part ways, as Rondo desperately needs a change of scenery and some young legs who can keep up with him, and the franchise needs to cash out on what's left of the current core to better position itself for rebuilding. Send him to NO for Minny's pick and a young player or two, try to get something for Ray, and head into this summer with two late lottery picks, a late first, and a ton of cap room.


----------



## jaw2929

Bogg said:


> Take EH's assessment of Rondo with a grain of salt, as he's been consistently down on Rajon since his rookie year, but you can tell that Rondo's not one of those guys that top talents _like_, either, at least not on a personal level. At this point it's probably best for both parties to part ways, as Rondo desperately needs a change of scenery and some young legs who can keep up with him, and the franchise needs to cash out on what's left of the current core to better position itself for rebuilding. Send him to NO for Minny's pick and a young player or two, try to get something for Ray, and head into this summer with two late lottery picks, a late first, and a ton of cap room.


Bogg, do you think that Ainge should trade Pierce for a rebuilding piece? Or do you feel that PP34 should retire in green?


----------



## Floods

I don't know why anyone would want an aging Pierce who has two more expensive years on his contract, but if someone does offer something good, jump on it.


----------



## Diable

There are teams who would take Pierce, but it's hardly like you could get anything from him. He only has value to a team that could hope to win a title by adding him and none of those teams would be able to give up anything of real value while remaining a team that might contend.


----------



## jaw2929

Diable said:


> There are teams who would take Pierce, but it's hardly like you could get anything from him. He only has value to a team that could hope to win a title by adding him and none of those teams would be able to give up anything of real value while remaining a team that might contend.


This is precisely why he should just stay in Boston and retire a Celtic.


----------



## Bogg

jaw2929 said:


> Bogg, do you think that Ainge should trade Pierce for a rebuilding piece? Or do you feel that PP34 should retire in green?


Depends on what's available. I don't really see a good fit for him because of the reasons that others outlined, unlike Rondo, but if the right offer came along you'd have to at least listen.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC

Pierce will retire a Celtic, there's absolutely no chance anyone would trade for him at this point.


----------



## jaw2929

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pierce will retire a Celtic, there's absolutely no chance anyone would trade for him at this point.


As much as I would LIKE to get offended at your belittling of PP34's value, I am not and I DO hope you're correct.


----------



## E.H. Munro

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pierce will retire a Celtic, there's absolutely no chance anyone would trade for him at this point.


Most of the contenders would love to have him. Problem is that Pierce is worth more to the Celtics than what contenders can pay, which is why he'll remain here. Boston, quite literally, has one trade asset, their pouting point guard.


----------



## Bogg

E.H. Munro said:


> Most of the contenders would love to have him. Problem is that Pierce is worth more to the Celtics than what contenders can pay, which is why he'll remain here. Boston, quite literally, has one trade asset, their pouting point guard.


Well, also Ray.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yeah, kinda/sorta. But if you're hoping to reload via free agency you actually need to bring Ray back. And his trade value, like Pierce's, is limited to a late first from a contender.


----------



## Bogg

You can get more for Ray just by virtue of him being much easier to trade. He's on the last year of a much smaller deal, so there are simply more teams that can conceivably swing a deal for him. But, yea, obviously the dream scenario is luring Deron Williams and Dwight Howard with Ray and KG coming back for small money to chase one or two more titles. That becomes much, much easier if you already have Deron in place by virtue of offering Rondo and two or three picks for him when it becomes obvious he's leaving.


----------



## jaw2929

DWilliams and Howard in Boston? I can only ****in' WISH that to be a reality!


----------



## Bogg

jaw2929 said:


> DWilliams and Howard in Boston? I can only ****in' WISH that to be a reality!


It's highly, _highly_ unlikely, and contingent on Orlando daring Dwight to walk and New Jersey realizing that Deron's _going_ to walk.


----------



## jaw2929

Bogg said:


> It's highly, _highly_ unlikely, and contingent on Orlando daring Dwight to walk and New Jersey realizing that Deron's _going_ to walk.


I know, hence the word "wish".


----------



## Bogg

Ainge could try to work something with Utah in which Rondo goes there for either Kanter or Favors plus Golden State's pick this year, with Devin Harris' contract as salary ballast.


----------



## E.H. Munro

That's a deal I'd like. Favors would get a few months of tutoring by Garnett (with KG moving to center) to build his trade value in preparation for the summer gold rush.


----------



## Bogg

I just wish I knew what Utah's mindset was, because supposedly they love both Favors and Kanter. However, they have Jefferson and Milsap playing great ball right now, and aside from Hayward(who's been just OK) their guards and swingmen have been absolutely abysmal this year. They're only two games out of eighth right now, so they could easily put together a playoff run with Rondo running the show, especially if they use Okur's trade exception to add one more piece on the perimeter.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I agree. I suppose Boston could always include Bradley which would give the Jazz a stopgap at the 2 while they looked around for something better.


----------



## Bogg

If the Jazz want to really make an effort on the next two years they could follow up that fake trade by taking Stephen Jackson's contract off the hands of the Bucks and hoping that a change of scenery reinvigorates him. Best case Jax becomes a great utility guy, giving them decent scoring and defense as well as a little playmaking, worst case he comes off the books after next year along with Jefferson, Milsap, and Bell, preserving the metric ton of cap space they're slated to have for the summer of 2013.

EDIT: Although, now I'm slowly turning this into a Utah thread, so......


----------



## Bogg

So heading into the last 24+ hours it looks like nothing's getting done, barring an unforeseen about-face on Ainge's part. He wants a star-caliber player in return for Rondo and Dwight's the only guy of that quality who's really on the table, and Pierce's age and contract make it difficult to get the kind of value in return they'd need to move him. I could maybe see Ray being moved, but it seems more and more likely they're going to just stand pat.


----------



## E.H. Munro

If Howard's in Jersey the time has come to raze the roster, and they should do it right now while there's time this year. Once Howard & Williams are teamed up in Brook Jersey the Celtics are, at best, the 3rd best team in the Atlantic and 9th best team in the East. And spending the next 4-6 years drafting 9th-12th while assembling a mediocre team around Rondo isn't going to do anything for franchise value of the owners. So they need to bring this era to a close now .


----------



## Bogg

Hey, I'm on board. I have a much higher opinion of Rondo than you do, but I'm also a big proponent of the "compete or blow it up" mentality. The only thing that gives me pause is the idea of shipping out Pierce, but it'd be better for him to spend his last couple good years truly competing anyway.


----------



## E.H. Munro

If Boston had any chance of playing competitive ball in the near future I'd want him here too. But Boston's iced out so they should move him somewhere where he can.


----------



## Bogg

If Nick Collison was still making eight figures I wouldn't mind just gifting Pierce to OKC for picks so he could win another ring or two, or if Richard Jefferson was on an expiring deal. Chicago's a good fit for him, but I wouldn't want Deng coming back if the plan is to blow it up and bottom out. Tough to find a real landing spot for Pierce.


----------



## E.H. Munro

How about a three way deal with Pierce & Bradley going to Chicago, Deng & CJ Watson to New York, and Anthony plus the Charlotte #1 to Boston? If you simultaneously move Rondo out Boston should drop rapidly while New York and Milkwaukee surpass them for the right to get wiped out by Chicago/Miami.


----------



## Bogg

I don't hate it, but the more I think about it the more I doubt that Chicago wants to get that old.


----------



## Bogg

Well........that was anti-climactic.


----------



## jaw2929

Glad none of the 4 main players for the Celtics were traded. Sometimes the best move, is making no move at all.


----------



## Luke

jaw2929 said:


> Glad none of the 4 main players for the Celtics were traded. Sometimes the best move, is making no move at all.


So you're satisfied with losing in the first round?


----------



## Bogg

Luke said:


> So you're satisfied with losing in the first round?


The only other option was a tear-down rebuild(which I was in favor of), so let's not act like the C's blew a chance to contend.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Well, there were rumours of a Pierce deal that got rejected by Portland and a second one with an unnamed team that rejected Boston's request for a first round pick, which I'm guessing was New Jersey. The only possible rationale I can come up with for their actions is that Billy King decided that if Williams left he wanted a clean cap to sign, no one of interest, rather than having Pierce on his payroll. On the bright side, if Gerald Wallace is worth a top 3 protected pick Rondo should be worth an unprotected first. And having New Jersey's 2013 #1 in addition to their own lottery pick would give them some flexibility come draft night next year.


----------



## Diable

Supposedly the Clippers were pretty close to pulling off a Ray Allen trade, but it's hard to imagine what they could have sent back that the Celtics would have wanted more than just letting him expire.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> Supposedly the Clippers were pretty close to pulling off a Ray Allen trade, but it's hard to imagine what they could have sent back that the Celtics would have wanted more than just letting him expire.


Boston wanted draft picks, which is why they went with the Nick Young option, I'm guessing.


----------



## jaw2929

Luke said:


> So you're satisfied with losing in the first round?


Second round.


----------



## E.H. Munro

jaw2929 said:


> Second round.


They won't make it past Chicago or Miami, so they have a zero percent chance of making the second round. Given Milwaukee's play of late and New York's improvement under Woodson it's as likely that Boston ends up with a top ten pick as first round fodder.


----------



## FrerardExists

CELTICS _SUCK_


----------



## jaw2929

E.H. Munro said:


> They won't make it past Chicago or Miami, so they have a zero percent chance of making the second round. Given Milwaukee's play of late and New York's improvement under Woodson it's as likely that Boston ends up with a top ten pick as first round fodder.


Incorrect. You're wrong. Ever seen the Nuggets vs. Sonics in the first round of the 1994 Playoffs? How about the 2007 1st round series between Golden State and Dallas? 

Are you even a Celtics fan?


----------



## E.H. Munro

Yes, and likely for decades longer than yourself. Unfortunately Boston matches up terribly against Miami and Chicago, which is why they've pounded Boston this year. If the Celtics make the playoffs (a huge if) they won't fare any better then. 

Your examples also don't work very well as the '94 Nuggets were a young team, not playing a compressed schedule, with an all time great defensive anchor in the middle of his prime. Rather than five years past it like Boston is now. That goes double for the 2007 Warriors, whose players were all in their mid to late 20s. Except for the pre-injury Monta Ellis. Boston doesn't have the youth or energy of those two squads, and will be heading into the postseason with one of the more brutal schedules in the NBA. They'll be lucky if they're still alive then.


----------



## Floods

E.H. Munro said:


> Yes, and likely for decades longer than yourself. Unfortunately Boston matches up terribly against Miami and Chicago, which is why they've pounded Boston this year. If the Celtics make the playoffs (a huge if) they won't fare any better then.
> 
> Your examples also don't work very well as the '94 Nuggets were a young team, not playing a compressed schedule, with an all time great defensive anchor in the middle of his prime. Rather than five years past it like Boston is now. That goes double for the 2007 Warriors, whose players were all in their mid to late 20s. Except for the pre-injury Monta Ellis. Boston doesn't have the youth or energy of those two squads, and will be heading into the postseason with one of the more brutal schedules in the NBA. They'll be lucky if they're still alive then.


Why even put in the effort? He's just gonna spout more nonsensical crap in response.


----------



## jaw2929

Nonsensical? No. Homer related? Absolutely. Excuse the **** outta me if I actually have FAITH in this ****ing team.

E.H. - "decades longer than myself" eh? How old are you?

I hope you're not assuming I'm just a "band-wagoner", because I've been a fan of the C's since 1993. I know all about their history in the 60's-80's though.


----------



## cgcatsfan

I for one, am grateful that Rondo was not traded. He's been amazing and I don't want to see him go, especially as Garnett, Pierce and Allen continue to not get younger....I am sure we'll see some trades by the next deadline...I expect they will let Allen expire.


----------



## Bogg

cgcatsfan said:


> I for one, am grateful that Rondo was not traded. He's been amazing and I don't want to see him go, especially as Garnett, Pierce and Allen continue to not get younger....I am sure we'll see some trades by the next deadline...I expect they will let Allen expire.


Allen and Garnett are probably gone this summer, unless Ainge overpays them both. Unfortunately, it's likely to be Rondo, Pierce, and kids next year, unless Pierce and/or Rondo are shipped out themselves.

Also, let's all keep it civil.


----------



## E.H. Munro

jaw2929 said:


> Nonsensical? No. Homer related? Absolutely. Excuse the **** outta me if I actually have FAITH in this ****ing team.
> 
> E.H. - "decades longer than myself" eh? How old are you?
> 
> I hope you're not assuming I'm just a "band-wagoner", because I've been a fan of the C's since 1993. I know all about their history in the 60's-80's though.


Aside from Ron I'm the oldest guy here. I go all the way back to the end of the dynasty years (as in Russell, not Larry). And Boston is still an aging squad that will limp into the postseason following one of the most brutal April schedules, to face one of the two iron teams in the east, both of who are considerably younger and will be considerably fresher. So, no, the 2012 Celtics don't compare to the two young squads playing normal schedules that you cited. Sorry.


----------



## Luke

Munro is probably the only Celtics fan that I've found myself consistently agreeing with over the years. Boston has no chance against Chicago or Miami. None. They had their window and made the finals twice, and they probably would've made it in '09 if Garnett wasn't injured. That's pretty good.

On seceond thought, maybe Bogg too.


----------



## jaw2929

Piss on your opinions. I actually support my team, and I believe that the C's this year have the POTENTIAL to upset someone in the post-season. I don't give a damn how old you are Munro, I'm not taking away anything from you being a fan, but I can be REASONABLY hopeful (hence my use of the word "potential") without having a defeatist attitude.


----------



## E.H. Munro

I don't have a "defeatist" attitude. I'm a realist. The Celtics are going to be beat to death by that April schedule, seriously, look at it. They lack the depth to survive the compressed season and are built around three guys in the twilights of their careers that no longer have the ability to carry a team nightly. The C's have the same "potential" to upset Miami or chicago as I do of winning the Megamillions tonight.


----------



## jaw2929

E.H. Munro said:


> I don't have a "defeatist" attitude. I'm a realist. The Celtics are going to be beat to death by that April schedule, seriously, look at it. They lack the depth to survive the compressed season and are built around three guys in the twilights of their careers that no longer have the ability to carry a team nightly. The C's have the same "potential" to upset Miami or chicago as I do of winning the Megamillions tonight.


It's cool. Right on, continue shitting all over your "favorite team" while I continue to put a little faith in their potential capabilities.


----------



## Bogg

Well, this thread's going to be extremely bumpable in May, one way or another.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Hell, given the way Milwaukee's playing it might be bumpable in April.


----------



## Diable

Rest of Boston's schedule is going to be very problematic for them. Don't feel like looking it up, but they got a lot of back2backs and a back2back2back. A lot of games against good teams if I recall correctly.


----------



## Luke

jaw2929 said:


> It's cool. Right on, continue shitting all over your "favorite team" while I continue to put a little faith in their potential capabilities.


There's a difference between supporting a team and realizing when the end of an era has come.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Diable said:


> Rest of Boston's schedule is going to be very problematic for them. Don't feel like looking it up, but they got a lot of back2backs and a back2back2back. A lot of games against good teams if I recall correctly.


They have a 12 games in 17 nights stretch in April, and that's going to be lethal if Milwaukee keeps playing the way they are.


----------



## jaw2929

Luke said:


> There's a difference between supporting a team and realizing when the end of an era has come.


So why be a fan at all then? I don't get the "I'm a Celtics fan, but these guys are old & suck and won't win" mindset at all.


----------



## E.H. Munro

It's not a "mindset". One can be a fan and be realistic about what's happening on the court. I gutted out years of shitty basketball when the superfans were not watching the Celtics play but were singing the praises of the Big Lazy and G-Funny. If this had been a normal season the Celtics would have been a 50 win squad. But it wasn't. The season featured a hellacious schedule and Boston just doesn't have the horses to weather the season and make a playoff run.


----------



## jaw2929

Keep on doubting Munro, keep on doubting. I'll keep on routing for my team.


----------



## PatrickGymRat

cgcatsfan said:


> I for one, am grateful that Rondo was not traded. He's been amazing and I don't want to see him go, especially as Garnett, Pierce and Allen continue to not get younger....I am sure we'll see some trades by the next deadline...I expect they will let Allen expire.


Allen is gone next year


----------



## jaw2929

E.H. Munro said:


> Hell, given the way Milwaukee's playing it might be bumpable in April.













Celtics stop the Bucks' 6 game winning streak. Yeah.


----------



## Bogg

So, we all look pretty silly now


----------



## Floods

Not really, Rose's injury opened the door for us.

I just hope that jaw retard never comes back.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Bogg said:


> So, we all look pretty silly now


Well, in fairness if we had known that Boston would be playing a fifth seed and an eighth seed we all would have predicted an ECF berth.


----------



## Bogg

They did show up against Miami, though. Boston had a shot at winning that series.


----------



## Diable

They had a chance because Bosh was hurt and Wade is apparently not the guy he's supposed to be. Thank God they didn't make the Finals, they'd have gotten squashed like a bug on a windshield.


----------



## Bogg

....and they didn't win because Avery Bradley, Allen, and Pierce were all hurt(to say nothing of Jeff Green/O'neal/Wilcox). Both teams were injured, not just Bosh.


----------



## RollWithEm

Avery Bradley, Jermaine O'Neal, Chris Wilcox, and most importantly Jeff Green were easily the difference in that Miami series. I truly feel that a completely healthy Celtics team this season would have been better than a completely healthy Heat team.


----------



## E.H. Munro

Bogg said:


> ....and they didn't win because Avery Bradley, Allen, and Pierce were all hurt(to say nothing of Jeff Green/O'neal/Wilcox). Both teams were injured, not just Bosh.


Yes, but Ray was openly injured then and the other two were also injured and just hiding it. Had they all been completely healthy we would have expected them to go further, because they wouldn't have been relying on Garnett as much as they were. But what we saw was an inconsistent Bradley (and if we'd known he was playing with one shoulder then we would have understood it) and a slow Pierce. They reached the ECF under those circumstances because they got to play the eighth seed in the second round.


----------



## Bogg

Hey, I'm not debating the logic behind what was said or the events that broke Boston's way, just stating that taking a lead into the second half of game seven of the Eastern conference finals is a far cry from losing a short series in the first round.


----------

